# Chime soda bottle



## digdug (Feb 12, 2007)

Found this bottle recently.  I never knew Coca-Cola had this product-Chime.  It was only made for 2 years or so in the Texas area and possibly in New England area.  It was like a Dr Pepper flavor drink. This was an early version of Mr Pibb tasting drink.


----------



## digdug (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a close up of label. The bottle was a 10 ounce size. If you know anything about Chime let me know.


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 12, 2007)

nice bottle. do you know when it dates to? maybe it was test marketed there.


----------



## digdug (Feb 12, 2007)

The Coca-Cola bottlers were aproached in 1964 and asked to bottle it.  The bottle has a date code of 1965 on it. And by 1966, they stopped bottling it.  I thought since it was such a short time and limited area it was available, it must have been some sort of test market too.


----------



## saddletramp (Apr 26, 2012)

I just found one also in the northeast texas panhandle.


----------



## saddletramp (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.trademarkia.com/chime-72149361.html



 On Thursday, July 19, 1962, a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for CHIME by The Coca-Cola Company, Atlanta, GA 30313. The USPTO has given the CHIME trademark serial number of 72149361. The current federal status of this trademark filing is CANCELLED - SECTION 8. The correspondent listed for CHIME is ? of *****, *****, ***** ***** . The CHIME trademark is filed in the category of . The description provided to the USPTO for CHIME is Frozen Concentrated Orange Juice [ and Frozen Concentrated Tangerine Juice ].


----------



## digdug (Apr 30, 2012)

The Coca-Cola Company used the trade-mark Chime for several products including coffee and a soft drink.
   This particular bottle was a Dr Pepper style soft drink.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 30, 2012)

Could this have been changed/replaced to Mr. Pibb  by Coke?


----------



## digdug (Apr 30, 2012)

This was The Coca-Cola Company's first attempt at a Dr Pepper style drink. Chime was not advertised a great deal, plus they tried to introduce it in Texas, Dr Pepper's home. So Chime wasn't around long, a few years, maybe ended around 1966.   I asked a Texas bottler if Chime and Mr. Pibb tasted exactly alike. He said they were very similar in taste. Mr Pibb came out in 1972, so there was a gap between the products being introduced.


----------



## digdug (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is an item I saw at the Springtime in Atlanta' Coca-Cola CLub Convention.  It is a sample kit showing all the items a bottler could order with the Chime soft drink logo on it. It includes a money clip, tie tacks, cuff links, lighter, key chain and a pocket knife.
    This is the only thing I have seen with the Chime logo other than the bottle.


----------



## superflash54 (Jul 28, 2012)

Are CHIME bottles worth getting if they are in pretty good shape? I remember it and I liked it. I think it had more of a cherry taste than *Mr. Pibb*.


----------

